# Just feed mine a bananna.



## Bobby_0147 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi I just feed my 5 p's a little peice of bannana and they ate it. I dont starve them or anyting like that. I feed them 1-2 a day. I think I am going to feed them more fruits and veggi's from time to time to keep them more healthy. Just thought I would let yoy guys know. Also I am a newbie so if I am doing anything wrong then let me know.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

I cant say weather or not this is healthy for them as I don't know, but you should always try to stick to feeding herbavores plants, carnavores meat, and omnivores both, other wise their digestive track can get a little fucked up.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Banana???







That's awesome!!!









Other than the fact that banana seems pretty messy, I can't think of a reason why not to add it to their diet - the more diversity, the better! So if they accept banana, I'd try other things as well (like peas, seeds, nuts, other firm fruits).

btw: I tried banana once, but for some reason it scared the living sh*t out of my Reds - it took a few days before those candy-asses acted normal again









*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lol a banana!? That is great I dont think it will kill them but like some one else mentioned their bodies are meant to break down meat. I dunno how sucessfully theyll break that down! Then again we are the same way. We cant break down corn, it always comes out the way it was before you chewed it!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

a bannana


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

killerbee said:


> [snapback]887931[/snapback]​


- Oh my god, they killed Bobme - You bastards!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You guys crack me up. Enjoy the read.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> You guys crack me up. Enjoy the read.
> [snapback]888306[/snapback]​


interesteing read Frank


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I floated a bannana in my tank for my Piranha's and they wouldn't eat it. I wasn't about to let it go to waste so I ate it. It tasted kinda funny.







Not cool...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow they actually ate it! Thats awesome. Mine wouldnt tough it I just know it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

mine would probally jump out and slap me in the face with the banana and ask what the hell I was thinking!


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

I've tried various berries no luck, but then again piranhas aren't from Oregon.
I'm no expert on the origin of bananas, but they are definitely grown in South America.
Would it not make sense that bananas might be part of their natural diet anyway? Of all the fruits, bananas make the most sense.









Anyone ever try mangoes?


----------



## 2pacu (Jan 31, 2005)

yes! put your bannana in so they can nibble on it,......might feel good. hahahahaha


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

2pacu said:


> yes! put your bannana in so they can nibble on it,......might feel good. hahahahaha
> [snapback]889116[/snapback]​


WTF, I think we've found an animal porn Pfury member. It's best to erase your hard drive and just keep low......hahahaha


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I didn't know they would eat seeds so nice topic .


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

LMAO @ the replies


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i tried to feed my reds a slice of apple awhile ago. they went to attack it as if it was meat, but when they reached it, tey just looked at it. i have a video of me feeding the fruit if you guys are interested.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

killerbee said:


> a bannana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao banana so funny


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I read the article, I dont know what to say other than I disagree with alot of his theorey. first off how many piranha in a single gallon aquarium I believe he said 
2 adults and 11 1" juveniles. second off I believe he only fed them 3 or 4 times. in around a 2 month period (alot of the details were abrupt and inconsistent) and third I feel so much more could have been studied if he observed them with a segmented feeding plan like '10 days of shrimp' '10days of pumpkin seeds' '10 days of corn meal' '10 days of nothing' rather than starving them and seeing what is left in the tank or what theyre doing every 7-12 days. I think at the least daily analysis needs to be done over a 3 month period before you can approve what is right for a fish to eat

I'm gonna experiemtn more with fruits and vegetables now, since my piranhas seem open to anything already.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Banana that is awesome. I am going to try some mango cubes. I know that manny's eat fruit, knowing mine he would on the first try.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Crazy sh*t but if they eat it what can ya do


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

If it was me, i'd avoid banana... but thats only because if i feed my baby banana its decomposes in such a way in her young intestine that it comes out as solid rock poos that make her cry!

you piranhas dont cry when they poo do they?? ;D


----------

